# Going back to IB



## dcguy86 (Sep 4, 2021)

So I've heard two different things and I figured I could ask here. I recently went to ICQA from IB. I'm not particularly liking ICQA. If I decide to go back at the end of my six months would I start my progression over again? I've been told that I would go back to what I was making since  I completed my three yeats. I've also heard I start over again. I know when I went from packing to MBP I asked if I went back would I start again I was told no. But since ICQA is merit I wanted to see.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Sep 4, 2021)

I guess it really depends on how your facility handles it, but I can't see that you "start over" again. You keep all of your equipment certs and we had plenty of icqa's working voluntary ot in ops when ops needed help. They mainly signed up for gpmers, I didn't hear about anyone of them throwing in art or depal. The only thing I was told when I went to icqa is that I couldn't be a backup anymore for other positions but I could if I want to work ot for any ops role that I was trained in.

What is it that you dislike about icqa?


----------



## dcguy86 (Sep 4, 2021)

Lack of training, which I know is a problem across the whole network. Don't get me wrong the position I'm in now is worlds better than where I was (favoritism from om to certain TMs), but it's just bad training wise.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Each ICQA dept probably does things slightly differently, but if there’s something you need a better understanding of, maybe someone on here could help.
If you do go back, I believe you go to whatever progression step is next above your current pay rate unless you’re above max for a WW.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Sep 4, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> Each ICQA dept probably does things slightly differently, but if there’s something you need a better understanding of, maybe someone on here could help.
> If you do go back, I believe you go to whatever progression step is next above your current pay rate unless you’re above max for a WW.


Agreed, I've been pretty successful in my role as an icqa, I'd be happy to help with whatever I could and I'm sure as inbounddcguy says others would be willing to help as well. I work at an RDC so I'm not overly sure how icqa's operate outside of an RDC. 

I'm assuming you've gone to your leader(s) and expressed concern that you feel you lack the training necessary to preform your role at the level that you would like to?


----------



## dcguy86 (Sep 7, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> Each ICQA dept probably does things slightly differently, but if there’s something you need a better understanding of, maybe someone on here could help.
> If you do go back, I believe you go to whatever progression step is next above your current pay rate unless you’re above max for a WW.


Thank you, thats what I needed to know. I just hit max prior to getting my ICQA offer.




ItChecksOut said:


> Agreed, I've been pretty successful in my role as an icqa, I'd be happy to help with whatever I could and I'm sure as inbounddcguy says others would be willing to help as well. I work at an RDC so I'm not overly sure how icqa's operate outside of an RDC.
> 
> I'm assuming you've gone to your leader(s) and expressed concern that you feel you lack the training necessary to preform your role at the level that you would like to?


I'll def take you up on that offer. I've gotten a handle on almost everything, its just a lot of steps and processes to take in.


----------

